# Other composers of the Second Viennese School



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Apart from the big ones

According to Wikipedia, the Second Viennese School includes:



> Ernst Krenek, Heinrich Jalowetz, Erwin Stein and Egon Wellesz, and somewhat later Eduard Steuermann, Hanns Eisler, Roberto Gerhard, Norbert von Hannenheim, Rudolf Kolisch, Paul A. Pisk, Karl Rankl, Josef Rufer, Nikos Skalkottas, Viktor Ullmann, and Winfried Zillig.[1]


Some of the names sound familiar but I haven't knowingly heard any of their music. Anyone familiar with any of these composers?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Garlic said:


> Apart from the big ones
> 
> According to Wikipedia, the Second Viennese School includes:
> 
> Some of the names sound familiar but I haven't knowingly heard any of their music. Anyone familiar with any of these composers?


Some of them seem extremely unrecorded - Zilig, Rufer, Rankl, Pisk, Kollisch, Hannenheim, Stein or Jalowetz must be very absent in the catalogues.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I know the music of Skalkottas, Ullman, Eisler and Krenek but that's all I know of the others....


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Rudolf Kolisch was head of the Kolisch Quartet, who did early recordings of Schoenberg's works for string quartet. I've heard some of Krenek's work, and most of the names are familiar, but I haven't spent a lot of time looking up their music.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I know the music of Skalkottas, Ullman, Eisler and Krenek but that's all I know of the others....


These four are in my collection as well - of the others, only Gerhard.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Garlic said:


> Some of the names sound familiar but I haven't knowingly heard any of their music. Anyone familiar with any of these composers?


I'm familiar with Krenek, Wellesz, Eisler, Gerhard, & Skalkottas. CPO has issued quite a number of volumes of music by Wellesz, and BIS has been the label to champion the Skalkottas catalogue. Gerhard works have been availale on Valois/Montaigne labels as well as on Chandos a little later afterwards.

However, there are surely many more composers who have embraced dodecaphonic techniques. Why no mention of Luigi Dallapiccola, for one? Many Americans, too, utilized 12-tone methods after WWII: Sessions, Babbitt, and film scores by Leonard Rosenman (to cite only a few  ).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Prodromides said:


> However, there are surely many more composers who have embraced dodecaphonic techniques. Why no mention of Luigi Dallapiccola, for one? Many Americans, too, utilized 12-tone methods after WWII: Sessions, Babbitt, and film scores by Leonard Rosenman (to cite only a few  ).


Because "Second Viennese School" refers to composers who were taught by Schoenberg directly, before he left for the US (so no Cage, Harrison, etc.). If we had to include every composer who shows Schoenberg's influence, it would include Shostakovich and Stravinsky (for the late works) in addition to pretty much every major composer of the post-WWII generation.

Not that the music of Dallapiccola doesn't deserve to be much more widely heard and appreciated!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have some of Krenek played by Glenn Gould. He was a minor Canadian composer, I believe, who GG patriotically championed. GG even played Krenek (along with Berg and Webern) at a talk he gave to Moscow students. I have a poorly recorded CD of the event.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

DavidA said:


> I have some of Krenek played by Glenn Gould. He was a minor Canadian composer, I believe


Krenek? He wasn't Canadian. He was Austrian-Hungarian by birth, Czech by ethnicity, and identified himself culturally as a German. He later moved to Canada (after a stint in the U.S.), so that may be what you're thinking of.


----------



## richstieg (Jul 31, 2013)

Just Listen Bagpipe music guys...it's good


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Viktor Ullmann(1898-1944). Born in Techen(Silesia), lived in Prague. Was Jewish and died at Auschwitz(gas chamber)1944. Worked under Zemlinsky(Schoenberg's brother-in-law)and later took over his "Kapellmeister" duties. Started conducting opera but found that not really to his liking and so turned to composing. Mainly piano works at first, then quartets and finally some orchestra. Very much a student of the 2nd Viennese school, his only Symphony and his one Piano concerto are very much in that vain. Towards the end of his life, was very heavy into administrative duties and very active politically. His outspoken "tirade" against the Nazis, landed him in a concentration camp in 1942 and later to die at there hands 2 years later.
Bernhard Wulff.

I have both his Sym. & PC. They really show some great ability and a tragedy that his life and career ended so tragically.


----------

